# The Red Thread!



## princesstrish617

Post up your red dogs! 

I seen this on another forum for reds, brindles, blues ect....and it looked like some fun. So I'll start the red thread with Layla 


EDIT: Would have been nice if I didn't typo the thread title! Maybe a mod can fix it?


----------



## BedlamBully

Red dog make funny face.









red dog has muscles!









Red dog









So he's a LIGHT red but it works lol


----------



## princesstrish617

He's Beautiful!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

Kenya

red baby








jungle red








red muscles








red romance


----------



## BedlamBully

AHHAHAHAHHHAA

Her cone looks like a Halo!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i know... but i love that picture lmao..... aahah


----------



## alphamum82

Aries:


----------



## koonce272

ooo i wanna play, mines more brown than red but meh


some muskles


hangin with his big seestor(shes kinda red)


----------



## princesstrish617

awww they are cute....How old is he in the second picture he reminds me a bit of my girl!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i will play later i have some stuff to do now then i will resize my pictures


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I fix the title for you..

Would post Zoe but I believe she's more of a chocolate...lol


----------



## Southern Inferno

Pyro








Hemi








Legacy


----------



## jeep lex

Roxy_Nie said:


> I fix the title for you..
> 
> Would post Zoe but I believe she's more of a chocolate...lol


post pics anyway i wanna see her chocolate red nose counts


----------



## Southern Inferno

Can't forget Champ, lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

okay these are brand new just went out and took em...here is my red brindle


----------



## koonce272

princesstrish617 said:


> awww they are cute....How old is he in the second picture he reminds me a bit of my girl!


uh i think 8.5 mnths


----------



## ademacrazy

pyro is one gorgeous dog


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

LMAO PEANUT LOOKS HILAROUS IN THAT LAST PIC


----------



## jeep lex

the last pic of peanut is awesome he that ball never stood a chance


----------



## PeanutsMommy

yeah that is my favorite picture..it was seconds before i was knocked over..this dog you cant say ball around he gets hyper


----------



## American_Pit13

Obi-One-Canobi


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Obe is my FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Fury my red brindle


----------



## redog

red perfection! Lucy my girl


----------



## apbtmom76

alright I guess I'll play here too, lol

Phoebe, the bat ear red girl - 
















Phoebe says she has muskles too - 









And my favoritist red boy, Neener aka Phoenix - 
















and this is one of my fave pics of he and I -


----------



## reddoggy

Sweet Pea


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

gawd Souther Inferno... all of your dogs are to die for! If I were to ever get a red dog I want it to look like your stock...

then I could have orange and blue! GO GATORS! :clap::clap::clap:


yeeeesssss.... I clap for myself, I'm a nerd!


----------



## American_Pit13

:clap::clap::clap: < for neela so she isn't a nerd alone!


----------



## dutch

Here's my red coat Zeus

10 weeks

























4 months

















Zeus showing his lightning bolt and lying down at 6 months

















Current Pic -- 8 months. Still pretty lean. He gets lots of exercise with his playpal Boxer.


----------



## dutch

infinity8x3 said:


> Nice dog and good camera the pics look great.


Thanks! The last one was taken by a friend with a DSLR w/a big ass lense.  Needless to say he had to give us the compressed version because original was way too big to send.

The rest were taken by me and my wife with a simple point and shoot (tripods do wonders).


----------



## dan'sgrizz

AWESOME PICS of zues.... i like the one in the leaves.


----------



## dutch

dan'sgrizz said:


> AWESOME PICS of zues.... i like the one in the leaves.


Thanks! Believe it or not that was taken by my wife's blackberry. Not sure how she got such a clear pic with it.


----------



## Southern Inferno

NEELA said:


> gawd Souther Inferno... all of your dogs are to die for! If I were to ever get a red dog I want it to look like your stock...
> 
> then I could have orange and blue! GO GATORS! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> yeeeesssss.... I clap for myself, I'm a nerd!


Go Dawgs sick em! lol

I live just down the road from UGA.

Thanks for the comment though


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

yeah zues, those pics are great,... i like the mexican blanket  hehehe

and southern INferno... yeah u do have some GREATTTT looking reds....


----------



## bullybabe

Luke


----------



## gator912

gator and old dog house


----------



## pimpidypimp

Felony










Her mother was brindle


----------



## American_Pit13

Whooo Luke made it over! I love that guy!


----------



## jeep lex

im so jelous i love the reds


----------



## Nizmo

*RIP SKYLER*

R.I.P to my Baby Skyler


----------



## frufru-dog

so i went to my friends today and my dog jumped on their "spring pole" first time she had ever seen one.... dont know if i had ever introduced my pup she is almost 4 and a red sweetie(she kinda looks brown i think in these pics it was cloudy) but these pictures were taken with a friends camera so probably the only ones i can get.
the last picture is called flying high


----------



## dutch

bullybabe said:


> Luke


Great looking pup.  How much does he weigh?


----------



## bullybabe

dutch said:


> Great looking pup.  How much does he weigh?


Thanks!!!! He's about 62lbs. give or take a lb or two.


----------



## dutch

bullybabe said:


> Thanks!!!! He's about 62lbs. give or take a lb or two.


thanks, I'm trying to gauge how much Zeus will weigh full grown. He's about 50 lbs at 8 months, but he's still very lean. "Supposedly" the father weighs or at one point weighed close to 90 lbs.


----------



## bullybabe

I don't think he'll weigh that much.... but you never know. lol


----------



## dutch

bullybabe said:


> I don't think he'll weigh that much.... but you never know. lol


 I hope not, although I've seen some pits explode in size after about 10 months or so of looking like a runt.


----------



## American_Pit13

dutch said:


> thanks, I'm trying to gauge how much Zeus will weigh full grown. He's about 50 lbs at 8 months, but he's still very lean. "Supposedly" the father weighs or at one point weighed close to 90 lbs.


50 at 8 months I say 65 or so max if kept conditioned.


----------



## dutch

american_pit13 said:


> 50 at 8 months I say 65 or so max if kept conditioned.


Thanks for the input  Definitely will be kept conditioned. His best friend is a female boxer that _he_ actually wears out when we take them out in the field.


----------



## dutch

More of Zeus when he was a little pup


----------



## APBTMOMMY

View attachment 4529

Just a picture from when we went on vacation.


----------



## Trapboi103

HERE'S CHAMP!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America

My girl was 55 whopping pounds at 6 months and stayed that weight till 10 months and now she is 50 lbs at 11 1/2 months old, lol. Don't know what happened but I do know that weight is hard to judge, lmao. I thought my girl was gonna be huge, but nope, she has been at 50 lbs for a montha and a half now losing the 5 lbs off. I literally think she just packed on extra weight for winter since pitties don't grow the extra fur like some dogs do. Well keep us informed.


----------



## frufru-dog

anyone else own more reds?


----------



## sittingbull

those one dogs muscles are out of this world. Can't wait till my pups a little older to start weight pulling and all that fun stuff!!


----------



## pitbull learner

this is ginger (R.I.P) some of yous may know that this is Breezes mum ( Breeze is in the Black Thread) so go and check out my lil cutie..hehehe
ginger up the front of the boat


----------



## HappyPuppy

Here's Ms Ruby Underfoot:


----------



## sittingbull

Zeus and champ have beautiful colors


----------



## redscarletp3

*photo dump*

my girl scarlet
turned 2 in july shes from gargoyle pits bruiser and sable finally got her papers from the breeder. shes a serious ham i got her to pose for a ball

shes a red rednose


----------



## bohawg

Jax



























Krank

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l187/bohawg00/*******.jpg


----------



## redscarletp3

[/QUOTE]

wow crank is a great looking dog what lines?


----------



## tpk

*MY JAZZY*







Jazzy 2 yrs old


----------



## performanceknls

baby Riot









my all time favortie
*You talking to me?*








last month









Justice


----------



## apbtmom76

koonce272 said:


> ooo i wanna play, mines more brown than red but meh
> 
> 
> some muskles
> 
> 
> hangin with his big seestor(shes kinda red)


the dog in the top of this post could be Phoenix twin 



american_pit13 said:


> Obi-One-Canobi


OMG I heart Obe One



Nizmo357 said:


> R.I.P to my Baby Skyler


OMG Nizmo she was gorgeous and I LOVE her ears 



performanceknls said:


> baby Riot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my all time favortie
> *You talking to me?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice


Oh Lisa, I can't wait til Thanksgiving, gonna be a quick trip but I can't wait to meet your crew


----------



## TXBully926

Here is my dog at 10 months old and about 60 lbs.


----------



## cEElint

Daisy's grandma

Doja, all muddy .. haha


----------



## tonina

very nice dogs!!


----------



## PhilNPetey

Here are some of Petey.Hes 6 months old and weighs 40lbs ......


----------



## cocopuff79

my boy sunny at 7 months


----------



## cocopuff79

Southern Inferno said:


> Pyro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy


man your dog is awesome !!!


----------



## meganc66

so about how i'm loving me some red dogs.... oh goodness. bhahahah


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

cocopuff79 said:


> man your dog is awesome !!!


man i love that hemi dog! She looks like diamond! but red and not blue!


----------



## XCainX

Lol he likes trees























[/quote]


----------



## apbtmom76

Cain is a darn good looking dog ya got there and he loves him some tree looks like


----------



## XCainX

haha yes he does, thank you


----------



## apbtmom76

not a problem LOVE me some red dogs and his marking are so unique I really like them


----------



## PhilNPetey

Here are some more of Petey... 6 months and 41lbs


----------



## meganc66

peteys lookin good!!


----------



## moneychaser0988

Login | Facebook


----------



## moneychaser0988

moneychaser0988 said:


> Login | Facebook


my dog is the female


----------



## Lex's Guardian

*Lily*

2 months 








3 months


----------



## angelbaby

loki


----------



## Firehazard

He's not a red nose red... He is red however;








Hoagie..


----------



## MyBabiesArePits

Heres my boy Patron..He is 15 months old....

And i apologize for the huge pics lol

















watchin tv with his evil girlfriend lol


----------



## Sadie




----------



## Sadie

And one more of my little red head


----------



## marwinm

this is nova with his brother and him at 2 months and like 3.5 months


----------



## Padlock

padlock's ofrn's


----------



## truepits92

Okay I know Nillas a light tan but she is a red nose so i guess she goes here.
Nilla at 1 week.. the day i picked her!!! <4

















































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's one of my dad's red boy Earl


----------



## Firehazard

Southern Inferno said:


> Can't forget Champ, lol.


^^ love this pic! as much as I do your dogs..


----------



## Firehazard

Brindle Coffee AKA "Hooch" R.I.P. 01/16/00-04/2010 Best dog I ever had..


----------



## apbtmom76

I heart Hooch


----------



## apbt2010

Here bear at 7 and half months weighing 55lbs.


----------



## junkyard

The Junkyard dog.


----------



## Odens Mac

*Mac*

This is my red pup, Mac!


----------



## mrrcharlie116

Charlie



























Honey


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Loki Luciano


----------



## SuthernStyles

Here's mine. Been trying to condition him this past week. Just hand walks and tire pull, but its already paying off just this pass week if yall remember from his first pic I posted


----------



## IzzosMommy




----------



## s.mariegreene

ok i want to play to but my boy is choc.


----------



## jpetrilla

Here's Sonny (Sonatra) smiling for the camera


----------



## HeavyJeep

Guess Ill chime in  Heres some of my red dogs..


----------



## Karmatic Misfire

This is my sweet Karma! 8 months!


----------



## Trojanboi400

*Resurrection!!*

Cookie @ 9wks








Cookie @ 2.5 yrs








My boy Bear @ 19 mo









Cookie lounging 









There are some nice dogs in this thread....love those S.Inferno dogs.


----------



## Papi_




----------



## **Jukid**LEO**

My Leo
4weeks
















15weeks


----------



## Wt00612

Southern Inferno said:


> Pyro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy


***Gosh these dogs are perfection. Obsessed


----------



## cEElint

3 different dogs .. lol


----------



## Wt00612

cEElint said:


> 3 different dogs .. lol


wow i feel like an idiot lol. Correction...All 3 dogs are perfect. Still obsessed


----------



## rickm75

*heres a pic of my boy*

Heres a pic of our boy Diesel,he is 11 weeks old and about 20 pounds.he is not exactly red,but hes a rednose.


----------

